# Boa du Kiddy ey -.-



## Flowersun (19. Juni 2010)

Huhu,

Also weis nich recht ob ich hier richtig bin aber n Versuch ists wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, ich kann mich im Spiel für Gewöhnlich normal Verhalten. Andere vielleicht nicht. Aber muss man dann immer mit Kiddy bezeichnet werden?? z.B. Boah hau ab du scheizz Kiddy ey -.- , Geh Teletubbies gucken du Kiddy!, und noch vieles andere. Das Spiel is halt ab 12 da SOLLTET ihr damit rechnen dass Kinder spielen. Bin jz 13 und hab mit 11 schon gespielt. Ich verhalt mich so gut es geht normal. Wieso ist Kiddy für viele ein Schimpfwort? Ich verstehs einfach net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schnauzt ihr auch andre mit Kiddy an oder wurdet ihr als Kiddy beschimpft? Erzählt, erzählt, erzählt...


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Juni 2010)

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Kiddies eher die 18-20 Jährigen, die jetzt endlich "erwachsen" sind und meinen, sich alles erlauben zu dürfen.


----------



## Dogarn (19. Juni 2010)

meine definiton von kiddy:
spieler der sich unreif verhält.

/2 Kiddie spammt: lololol nubs
/2 Kiddie spammt: lololol nubs
/2 Kiddie spammt: lololol nubs
/2 Kiddie spammt: lololol nubs
/2 Kiddie spammt: lololol nubs
=kiddie^^

leute die andere beleidigen, nur weil deren equip nicht gut ist: kiddie

spieler, der dreizehn Jahre alt ist, mit dem man vernünftig reden kann, und der auch weiß, was er im spiel tut: kein kiddie^^


----------



## Morgwath (19. Juni 2010)

Kiddy hat weniger mit dem Alter, sondern eher mit dem Verhalten etwas zu tun.


----------



## MarZ1 (19. Juni 2010)

früher war bei mir eines auffällig wo man leicht als "kiddy" entlarvt werden konnte...man hat alles kommentiert und mit diesem symbolen dekoriert "^^^^^^"

vllt nervt es leute das man alles irgendwie kommentiert oder so, tjo die leute denken halt sie sind die besten und spielen das spiel seit 1,2,3,4,5 jahren und meinen deswegen alles flamen zu müssen, die community im spiel geht vom niveau auf rtl zu, kann man als einzelner nichts machen, aber naja man müsste an den verstand der leute appelieren, was aber mit "boah du kiddy eh" geschickt gekontert wird


hilft nichts, chataugen zu und durch


----------



## Cazor (19. Juni 2010)

Flowersun schrieb:


> .......................Wieso ist Kiddy für viele ein Schimpfwort? Ich verstehs einfach net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wieso? Weil ein Kiddie (in diesem Sinne- nicht vom wirklichen Alter) Sachen macht, für die man sich fast fremdschämen muss. Ich find Namen wie Dârkshäddo ziemlich kiddielike und die XD`s im /s hinter jeder Bemerkung sind auch nicht grad hübsch. Aber man weiß doch meist nicht, wer da an der Taste sitzt. Ob Dârkshäddo nun 45 ist oder 12, schwer zu sagen. Nur der Style.. ist eben tendentiell öhm ja.

Nein, ich bezeichne niemanden als Kiddie (oder Noob oder ähnliches). Und ich wurde auch noch nie als solches bezeichnet. 

Edit: Dârkshäddo is kein Namecalling, im Arsenal gibt es keinen. Einfach ein erdachter Name.


----------



## SavagePoetry (19. Juni 2010)

Der gemeine WoW-Kiddy hat ein Alter zwischen 12 und 60 Jahren, Kiddy is in der heutigen Zeit eher ein Schimpfwort das durch das Verhalten der Person und ned durch das Alter verwendet wird.


Eigentlicher Grund das ich hier Poste is aber die vergewaltigung des Einstein Zitats in der Signatur, toller Spruch mit viel wahrheit und in voller länge mit richtigen Text um Meilen besser (sry OT)


Und nein weder wurd ich las Kiddy beschimpft, noch hab ich es getan.
Mein Wort um unmut gegenüber eines Mitspielers zu äußeren war schon immer Napp^^, kommt aber eher selten vor.


So long


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. Juni 2010)

Die Leute die keinen Respekt haben, andere Beleidigen und auch gleich ejden als Kiddy oder sonstiges Bezeichnen sind doch echt die wahren "Kiddys".


Leider nichtnur in WoW so.


Aber hab sowas in WoW fast garnicht gesehen denek in Spielen wie CSS ist es viel schlimmer.


----------



## Thoraxos (19. Juni 2010)

Was ich damals auch schon erlebt habe das sich welche im Altersbereich von 30-40 so verhalten, die Leute haben nicht alle Tassen im Schrank ganz einfach!!


----------



## datsoli (19. Juni 2010)

Der Ausdruck Kiddy bezieht sich ja (zumindest war das ursprünglich mal so) nicht auf das tatsächliche Alter sondern eher auf das geistige Alter bzw. das Verhalten eines Spielers.
Wobei viele den Ausdruck mittlerweile tatsächlich einfach ohne jeden Zusammenhang benutzen als wäre es tatsächlich ein Schimpfwort. Solche Leute haben aber meistens garkeine Ahnung mehr was sie reden, das sind da so die Leute die selber grad mal 14-17 sind und gerne mal ordentlich losflamen wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt. So die Leute die im /2 nach "Archivments" fragen o.ä. und keine anständige Schulbildung genossen haben.

Mir persönlich ist es völlig egal wie alt jemand ist solange er sich benehmen kann.. ich war schließlich auch mal 12 ^^
Wer allerdings anfängt rumzunerven und rumzunörgeln muss damit rechnen, dass mal nen Spruch kommt.. Derjenige kann dann meinetwegen auch 75 sein, mir Wurst!

Btw ist das der gefühlte 3000000000te Thread zu diesem Thema.... Wenn dich jemand Kiddy nennt "who cares"! Entweder hast du es dir verdient oder derjenige ist ein Vollidiot.


Edit: Um mal auf die von dir angeführten Beispiele " Boah hau ab du scheizz Kiddy ey -.- , Geh Teletubbies gucken du Kiddy!" einzugehen: Wenn mir jemand so kommt (oder ich das anderswie mitkriege) dann lach ich mir erstmal schön einen ab denn der Kollege hat sich mit dem Kommentar grade selber als Hauptschüler ohne Abschluss geoutet.


----------



## Sejro (19. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Kiddies eher die 18-20 Jährigen, die jetzt endlich "erwachsen" sind und meinen, sich alles erlauben zu dürfen.




eher 14-20


----------



## Druda (19. Juni 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil ein Kiddie (in diesem Sinne- nicht vom wirklichen Alter) Sachen macht, für die man sich fast fremdschämen muss. Ich find Namen wie Dârkshäddo ziemlich kiddielike und die XD`s im /s hinter jeder Bemerkung sind auch nicht grad hübsch. Aber man weiß doch meist nicht, wer da an der Taste sitzt. Ob Dârkshäddo nun 45 ist oder 12, schwer zu sagen. Nur der Style.. ist eben tendentiell öhm ja.
> 
> Nein, ich bezeichne niemanden als Kiddie (oder Noob oder ähnliches). Und ich wurde auch noch nie als solches bezeichnet.



wobei "XD" nicht wirklich was mit "Kiddie" sein zu tun hat. Ich schreib das, seit ich 12 bin und selbst jetzt mit fast 21 tu ich es immernoch.
manchmal hat man sich einfach zu sehr an was gewöhnt, oder Smilies gehören einfach bei mir dazu, um die Gefühl richtig auszudrücken...allerdings setzen viele Leute die Smilies oft falsch und da versteh ich sowas überhaupt nicht~


----------



## Cazor (19. Juni 2010)

Druda schrieb:


> wobei "XD" nicht wirklich was mit "Kiddie" sein zu tun hat. Ich schreib das, seit ich 12 bin und selbst jetzt mit fast 21 tu ich es immernoch.
> manchmal hat man sich einfach zu sehr an was gewöhnt, oder Smilies gehören einfach bei mir dazu, um die Gefühl richtig auszudrücken...allerdings setzen viele Leute die Smilies oft falsch und da versteh ich sowas überhaupt nicht~




Ja, ich kenn Leute, die das hinter wirklich jeden Satz schreiben. Alternativ dazu ^^. XD steht doch für ein heftiges Lachen und ^^ für zwinkernd hochgezogene Augenbrauen (oder nüch?), das passt doch nicht immer. Eher die Ausnahme..


----------



## Prothe (19. Juni 2010)

Ich bin 31 und man kann mich als Kiddy bezeichnen in WOW. 
Ich verlier da schnell die Motivation, bin gelangweilt und mach dann einfach irgendeinen Schmarrn.


----------



## Druda (19. Juni 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Ja, ich kenn Leute, die das hinter wirklich jeden Satz schreiben. Alternativ dazu ^^. XD steht doch für ein heftiges Lachen und ^^ für zwinkernd hochgezogene Augenbrauen (oder nüch?), das passt doch nicht immer. Eher die Ausnahme..



ja~ sowas nervt mich dann auch, wobei mittlerweile jeder die Smilies anders sieht. Für mich ist "^^" ein Lächeln. Und "XD" hast du schon recht. Da müsste man auch mal eine Tabelle erstellen, was jeder von einem Smiley hält, wäre bestimmt interessant.


----------



## bzzzu (19. Juni 2010)

Druda schrieb:


> Da müsste man auch mal eine Tabelle erstellen, was jeder von einem Smiley hält


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoticon


----------



## Grushdak (19. Juni 2010)

Musste dieses Topic jetzt sein, Du Kiddy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scherz ...
Für mich ist Kiddy eigentlich gar kein Schimpfwort.
Dennoch finde ich es absolut daneben, wie es heutzutage oft benutzt wird - eben als Beleidigung.
Und sowas muss echt nicht sein!

ps.

Wurde letztens auch als Kiddy bzw. Kleinkind betitelt - obwohl ich nächsten Monat 41 werde. ^^
Naja lieber so bezeichnet werden - als "Alter Sack" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Druda (19. Juni 2010)

bzzzu schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoticon



ich finde das aber zu allgemein, ich schreibe ja davon, wie jeder einzelne darüber denkt.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (19. Juni 2010)

Ich bin 14, aber lass es mir nicht anmerken und ich wurde eigentlich noch nie Kiddy geschimpft.

Und wenn mir jemand in der Ini-grp nicht passt lass ich abstimmen, ob er/sie gekickt werden soll oder leave einfach selber.. 

Naja, wie auch immer, wenn dich jemand Kiddy nennt, wird er das nicht grundlos tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:



Morgwath schrieb:


> Kiddy hat weniger mit dem Alter, sondern eher mit dem Verhalten etwas zu tun.



Was übrigens die meisten nicht verstehen, aber naja..


----------



## Gromer (19. Juni 2010)

HMmm ich weiss nicht wo ihr immer Kiddy genannt werdet ^^ Bei uns auffen server ist es eher sehr ruhig was beschimpfungen angeht .

Ich bin froh wen mich wer kiddy nennt fühl ich mich mit meinen 30 lenze gleich 20 jahre jünger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juni 2010)

Gromer schrieb:


> Ich bin froh wen mich wer kiddy nennt fühl ich mich mit meinen 30 lenze gleich 20 jahre jünger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*prust*

Wer Kiddie genannt wird solls wie in Polen am Bau machen:

Einfach ignorieren Herr Vorsitzender


----------



## Lenay (19. Juni 2010)

Steckt nicht in allem von uns ein Kiddy der ab und an mal rausgelassen werden will ?

Jetzt mal ehrlich,fast jeder ,auch die jenigen die schon die 30 durchbrochen haben können in manchen Situationen das Verhalten eines Kleinkindes an den Tag legen.

Eigentlich finden kindische Verhaltensweisen in jedem Alter Zuflucht,selbst meine Kollegin mit der ich schon jetzt über 3 Jahre zusammen in ein und der selben Abteilung am arbeiten bin und wohlbemerkt - sie ist sage und schreibe 58 Jahre jung (alt - wie auch immer).

Von daher kann man kein Alter nennen und es dann darauf festnageln das man ein "Kiddy" ist.

Ich gehe auf die 22 zu und bin mit 4 Personen befreundet die zwischen 15 und 18 Jahre alt sind und auch 13 jährige habe ich oft genug gesehen die sich mit diesem Alter schon wie erwachsene Menschen verhalten haben.

Ich könnte das jetzt noch ewig und 3 tage weiter ausführen,aber ich glaube ihr wisst was ich meine und was ich damit sagen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## G-zell_style3 (19. Juni 2010)

Also das jemand als "Kiddy" bezeichnet wird hängt natürlich vom Verhalten des Spielers ab . Also man merkt schon wenn der Spieler jetzt 12 oder 13 ist das ist einfach vom Verhalten ganz anders als jetzt zb ein 18jähriger oder so.

Die machen dann oft so was wie " Ja willst du mit mir da runter springen des is doch lustig xDDDD^^" ... oder "mei des Monster is ja lustig den muss ich umbedingt killen" i-wie sowas obwohl ich das meistens ganz lustig finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manchmal aber auch ziehmlich nervig wenn man ihm bei der quest hilft und dann auf einmal haut er ab um ein "lustiges" Mop zu killen



Und wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben nicht zuviel kommentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganos (19. Juni 2010)

Nun , ich benutze das Zeichen "^^" eigentlich einfach immer, (und wo wie fast jeder andere auch) um meiner Aussage eine gewisse Ironie zu verleihen, bzw. um einen Satz freundlicher am anderen ende ankommen zu lassen, da man die gesichter der spieler nicht sehen kann.

Also angenommen, jemand bleibt im raid in irgendwelchen Flammen stehen und stirbt....und ich sage dann: "Man bist du dämlich^^"
Dann wirkt das anders als: "Man bist du dämlich"


von daher, ich denke dieses Zeichen ist mein meistverwendetes

gruß

Ganos


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (19. Juni 2010)

Mama er hat zu mir Kiddy gesagt T_T

Wow was für ein kraftausdruck ich bin schockiert!


----------



## Blumator (19. Juni 2010)

jo stimmt aber wirklich...

meistens sind die "kiddys" weniger leute mit 12 oder 13 jahren, sondern die angeblich "erwachsenen" 17-21 jährigen... früher hieß das "halbstarken" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich versuch so leute strikt zu ignorieren... ich bin sichelrich nicht der hardcore raider und übertolle spieler...

aber ich spiele wow vorwiegend weils einfach bock macht... warum dann manche son stress daraus machen weiß ich auch net... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo ich nutze ^^ auch recht häufig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ein ausdruck von ironie oder sarkasmus, jedenfalls für mich und soll bedeuten das der satz nicht gaaaanz so tierisch ernst gemeint is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




keep it cool leute...


----------



## Aylaiun (19. Juni 2010)

Lenay schrieb:


> Steckt nicht in allem von uns ein Kiddy der ab und an mal rausgelassen werden will ?
> 
> Jetzt mal ehrlich,fast jeder ,auch die jenigen die schon die 30 durchbrochen haben können in manchen Situationen das Verhalten eines Kleinkindes an den Tag legen.



/signed^^
Ich bin jetzt demotivierende 32 und verhalte mich manchmal auch per Definition wie ein "Kiddie"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwar nicht was flamen, rumhelulen und gramatikalische Verbrechen wie "Nub" schreien betrifft, aber manchmal is es ganz entspannend auch mal das Hirn teilweise zu deaktivieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber @TE, wenn du 13 bist und dir über solche Themen Gedanken machst, bzw. versuchst die Ingame Situation dahingehend zu verbessern, bist du warscheinlich weniger Kiddie als die meisten hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blumator (19. Juni 2010)

najo jeder is natprlich nen kiddy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin jetzt auch 28 und klar bin ich manchaml auch etwas "kiddy" haft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich denke das is aber völlig normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Kiddies eher die 18-20 Jährigen, die jetzt endlich "erwachsen" sind und meinen, sich alles erlauben zu dürfen.


Ok können auch ältere sein.
Aber die meisten "Erwachsenen" die sich daneben benehmen denken einfach:
"ich muss mit von jüngeren nichts sagen lassen"


----------



## Mayestic (19. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Kiddies eher die 18-20 Jährigen, die jetzt endlich "erwachsen" sind und meinen, sich alles erlauben zu dürfen.



Schön wärs. Jeder Spieler jeden alters kann zum Kiddy werden. Ich hab auch schon Spieler meines alters austicken gesehn seis im TS oder im Chat. Also Kiddys gibts auch jenseits der 30er Marke.
Die Anonymität die wir haben machts möglich das auch die ärmsten unter uns mal zum Kiddiy werden können weil sie sonst keine andere Möglichkeit haben sich mal verbal auszutoben.


----------



## Rabaz (19. Juni 2010)

Kiddys sind alle unter 30 und die komplette Horde. *duck*

Nee mal ernsthaft, es wurde ja schon gesagt, Kiddy oder nicht-Kiddy ist eine Frage des (Sozial-) Verhaltens und nicht des Geburtsdatums. 

Übrigens auch NICHT eine Frage wie "gut" man spielt oder sowas, das wird ja gerne mal verwechselt, sondern ob man Attribute wie Freundlichkeit, Geduld, Toleranz usw. hat....oder auch ob man vielleicht wenigstens einmal pro Woche einen ganzen Satz rausbringt und nicht im Handel "VZ ON ??" fragt.


----------



## Cazor (19. Juni 2010)

Ganos schrieb:


> Nun , ich benutze das Zeichen "^^" eigentlich einfach immer, (und wo wie fast jeder andere auch) um meiner Aussage eine gewisse Ironie zu verleihen, bzw. um einen Satz freundlicher am anderen ende ankommen zu lassen, da man die gesichter der spieler nicht sehen kann.
> 
> Also angenommen, jemand bleibt im raid in irgendwelchen Flammen stehen und stirbt....und ich sage dann: "Man bist du dämlich^^"
> Dann wirkt das anders als: "Man bist du dämlich"
> ...




ich nehm häufiger ; ) oder ;P - sieht gleich viiiiel erwachsener aus *lacht*


----------



## Eyatrian (19. Juni 2010)

Kiddy bezieht sich KEINESFALLS auf das Alter des Spielers, sondern auf das Verhalten!

Du kannst dich mit 16 so verhalten, dass Gildenleute im TS plötzlich feststellen:  "und *** ist deine Tochter oder ?"  Obwohl es in Wirklichkeit deine 2 Jahre jüngere Schwester ist (ist wirklich passiert !)


oder du kannst dich so verhalten, dass dich für ein nerviges "Kind" anstempelt.


----------



## Cragg92 (19. Juni 2010)

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Leute, welche andere Spieler als "kiddy" bezeichnen, meist selber kiddies und nicht älter als 15. Diese halten sich nämlich schon für ziemlich erwachsen, weil sie gerade in den Stimmbruch gekommen sind.
Hört sich komisch an, ist aber so...
Ein "erwachsener" oder besser gesagt "vernünftiger" Spieler würde meiner Meinung nach nicht mit Sprüchen ankommen, wie: " Geh doch Teletubbies gucken."

Die Moral von der Geschichte:
Kiddies sind Kiddies die Kiddies als Kiddie bezeichnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andurius (19. Juni 2010)

Also ich denke das mit Kiddy nicht das Alter sondern das Verhalten bewertet wird, also einfach kindisches, unreifes Verhalten.
Ich persönlich nutze das Wort nicht, ich bin jetzt 20, spiele seit Release, also habe mit kurz vor meinem 15ten Geburtstag angefangen zu spielen und ich weiß daher dass es 0 mit dem Alter zu tun hat. 
Greetz


----------



## altermeinnameistvergeben (19. Juni 2010)

wie einige hier schon sagten sind kiddys meist 15-20 jährige die ihre "ich hab den größten" Philosophie mit allen teilen wollen und alle anderen sind aus ihrer sicht noobs. Jedoch gibt es auch ausnahmen man findet kiddys auch unter den 30 jährigen bzw 12 jährigen. Und für dieses Verhalten bekommen sie dann den namen Kiddy.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (19. Juni 2010)

jemanden als kiddy bezeichnet habe ich noch nie

wurde aber schonmal als kiddy beleidigt, weil ich es gewagt habe mich letzte woche mit ner gs von unter 5k im raidbrowser für icc 10er anzumelden (nach inv und sofortigem kick)

ganz allgemein würde ich sagen: kiddys sind personen zwischen 12 und 99 jahren die sich wegen kleinkram aufregen


----------



## Nekramcruun (19. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Kiddies eher die 18-20 Jährigen, die jetzt endlich "erwachsen" sind und meinen, sich alles erlauben zu dürfen.



kann ich aus meiner erfahrung nur bestätigen.


----------



## BioHassan (19. Juni 2010)

Guuuten Taaag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben. Ich bin jetzt im September 16 und es ist lange her als ich das letzte Mal als Kiddy beschimpft wurde (ausgenommen das Dummgeschwätze von mir Nachts um 4 in Dalaran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ich hab glaube ich angefangen da war ich 12. Damals war ich noch sehr leicht reizbar, hab noch nie was von nem Ticket gehört und gern auch mal zurückbeleidigt. Das hat aufgehört als sich diese kleine Geschichte zugetragen hat (ich erzähls mal verkürzt): Ich habe eine Grp-Q im Schergrat gemacht und hatte 2 zur Hilfe, der eine stand nur in Shatt und hörte im Chat zu. Er sagte mir nach jedem Wipe immer wieder wie scheiße ich doch wäre, das ich meinen Char nicht spielen kann und und und. Ich hatte ihm gesagt es ist nicht meine Schuld wenn sein RL Kumpel diese Q nicht versteht und unnötig Elite-Mobs pullt. Er behauptete weiter das ich doch fearen soll und bla bla, was er natürlich aus Shatt gut beurteilen kann was ich mache und was nicht.
Ja auf jeden Fall bin ich da ausgeflippt und hab ihn beleidigt glaube ich, danach habe ich mich relativ lange im /1 Chat ausgeheult und beschwert. Am Ende war ganz Schergrat dabei und flamte rum so das alle gegen mich waren.
Dieser  Vorfall war der letzte an dem ich mich kindisch benommen habe, seitdem benehme ich mich erwachsen und kontere auch bei Beleidigungen eher auf höherem Niveau.

Ich finde aber auch das man jüngere Spieler nicht anders behandeln sollte als Erwachsene (solange sie sich angemessen verhalten).
Allerdings muss ich zugeben das ich, wenn im TS dann auf einmal eine Bubi-Stimme ins Micro schreit, innerlich schon ein bischen lachen muss da es ja nicht so gewäöhnlich ist meiner Meinung nach ;D

Gruß Yisi


----------



## Battlefronter (19. Juni 2010)

Viele ältere ( 16-19 ) sind die größten Kiddys weil sie sich für soooo erwachsen halten und es damit ausdrücken andere als Kiddys zu bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (19. Juni 2010)

Man kann den Begriff "Kiddy" nicht auf einen bestimmten Altersbereich übertragen. Es gibt in nahezu jedem Altersbereich "Kiddys". Ob das nun im Bereich 12 - 20 oder im Bereich 25 - 45 liegt. Ich kenne hier z.B. auch jemanden den ich sofort als Kiddy einstufen würde. Das sich der Begriff eher auf die geistige Reife bezieht, wurde ja hier schon mehrfach genannt. Leider ist der Begriff von Vorurteilen geprägt, genauso wie ein großer Teil der Spielerschaft von Vorurteilen geprägt ist. Aber auch Allgemein in der Gesellschaft herrschen Vorurteile. Nämlich die Vorurteile, dass mit Kiddy Leute im Altersbereich 12 - 16 gemeint sind. Das man in diesem bereich sowiso keine Ahnung von irgendwas hat und natürlich, dass sich jeder in diesem Altersbereich sich eben kindisch verhält.

Diese Vorurteile beobachte ich, seit ich WoW angefangen habe. Wenn sich jemand daneben verhält, kommt sofort die Frage: "Wie alt bist du ?" Aber das hat meiner Meinung doch überhaupt nichts, mit dem falschen Verhalten zu tun. Aber diese Vorurteile werden wohl nie verschwinden. Es ist nachvollziehbar, dass man reifer wird, wenn man älter wird. Stichwort Lebenserfahrung, welches immer wieder fällt. Dennoch bedeutet das NICHT, dass eine ältere Person der jüngeren Person immer in Allem vorraus ist und sowiso immer Recht behält gegenüber dem Jüngeren. Ich persönlich finde es einfach furchtbar arrogant, wenn sich Leute nur auf ihr Alter in einer Diskussion berufen. Dazu passiert dies meistens noch, wenn keine Argumente mehr da sind. Dann wird eben mal schnell behauptet: "Joa, ich bin älter, also hast du eh Unrecht, werd erstmal erwachsen!" Ja, kaum zu glauben, solche Leute gibt es, auch hier im Forum.

Ich will nicht so anmaßend klingen und behaupten, als Jüngerer weiss man immer genau so viel oder gar mehr. Das will ich nicht behaupten. Was mich einfach stört, ist dieses typische abstempeln, wenn es um das Alter geht. Für mich bedeutet das auch, dass eine Diskussion die komplette Sachlichkeit und Ernsthaftigkeit verliert, sobald jemand mit dem "Altersargument" ankommt. Denn eben dieses Argument, gibt mir selbst Aufschluss über die Reife, des Posters.

Und ich habe schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Sobald man das Alter erwähnt in WoW, wird man oft außen vorgelassen, sobald man zu den Jüngeren gehört. Deswegen habe ich mir eine Zeit lang angewöhnt, nicht mehr mein Alter zu verraten. Das wurde mir aber auf Dauer zu blöd. Auch weil ich zwischenzeitlich auf 28 oder 30 Jahre geschätzt wurde.


----------



## Malis23 (19. Juni 2010)

Entweder volk oder folks aber nich folk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/flame


----------



## Jornia (19. Juni 2010)

"Kiddy" kommt von "kidding" was eingetlich für kindisches Verhalten steht. Damit ist aber nicht das Verhalten gemeint, das man so ab 12 Jahre erlebt, sondern das Verhalten, was eher in die ersten Kindergartentage gehört (oder davor): zickig, bockig, stur, uneinsichtig, alles besser zu wissen (wobei die Kleinen das nicht so handhaben, wie wir Großen) und vor allem eben das Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn ... 
wenn du mich haust, hau ich dich auch
Was du darf ich auch ...

guckt euch 3-Jährige Kinder an, die sich um ne Schaufel im Sandkasten streiten, und dann beobachtet den Chat in WoW .. da finden sich häufig parallelen, DAS ist kindisch. Aber als "Kiddy" zu bezeichnen? Nö, eher mal Bescheid sagen, dass der Kindergarten nicht am PC ist...


----------



## Bacchus (19. Juni 2010)

Kiddy kommt von kidding, aja deswegen heißt ja kidding auch spaß machen und nicht kindisch sein. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat was man redet sollte man es lassen. Und du kannst jetzt gerne in einem Englisch-Wörterbuch nachschauen.


----------



## Cazor (19. Juni 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Kiddy kommt von kidding, aja deswegen heißt ja kidding auch spaß machen und nicht kindisch sein. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat was man redet sollte man es lassen. Und du kannst jetzt gerne in einem Englisch-Wörterbuch nachschauen.


unter Kid


----------



## Haramann (19. Juni 2010)

Den Ausdruck Kiddy mag ich selber auch nicht so, da es zwar viele jüngere Leute gibt die sich scheiße verhalten (bin 14 und gehöre meiner meinung nach nich dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Jedoch begegne ich auch 20 jährige die sich ähnlich wenn nicht schlimmer verhalten.
MIt Kiddy meint man eben jemand mit "kindischem Verhalten", jedoch nicht das alter.


----------



## sirmalo (19. Juni 2010)

also ich bi  auch 13 und bei mir sagen die leute eher immer das sie glauben das ich um die 30 bin mich hatt in ganzen 5 jahren weil mein vater seit dem  realese spielt und ich einfach mitgespielt habe noch nie jemand kiddie gennat ^^


----------



## Thress (19. Juni 2010)

Also, ich persönlich finde den Ausdruck "Kiddy" nicht wirklich für vorteilhaft ^^.

Eine Geschichte dazu meinerseits:

Pdk 25 - läuft relativ gut, bis wir vor Anub stehen. Wipe über Wipe. Eine Magierin regt sich auf und beschimpft alle als Kiddy's da wir es doch einfach nicht gebacken kriegen und deswegen müssen wir ja alle unter 15 sein !
Das sie danach dann zusammengefaltet wurde gefiel ihr nicht. 
Am Ende beschimpfte sie den Raidlead noch als alten Suffkopf der sowieso nichts kann und ist geleavt.

Da fragt man sich, wer war hier das Kiddy?


Allgemein Kiddy: Begriff um das geistige Alter eines Menschen einzugrenzen.


----------



## Toamar (19. Juni 2010)

Wenn man dich als Kiddy bezeichnet, wirst Du ja ein verhalten an den Tag gelegt haben, welches so eine Aussage provoziert hat.
Wie sollten deine Mitspieler denn sonst auf den Wortfall kommen, dein Alter steht ja nicht an deinen Char.


----------



## schmetti (19. Juni 2010)

Sry wenn du schon ein Zitat als Signatur nimmst, dann Bitte richtig!  

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
*Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: Das Universum und die Dummheit der Menschen. Aber beim Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.*

Und zum Thread,

ich glaube eher das Kidy auf ein schlechtes Verhalten hinweisen soll, und/oder als Provokation/Beleidigung genutzt wird. 
Mit dem Alter dürfte es hingegen nicht wirklich etwas zu tun haben, da es unreifes und asoziales verhalten in jeder Altersgruppe gibt. [/font]

so Long


----------



## Azuran (19. Juni 2010)

Gibt jüngere die könn sich nicht benehmen , aber im altersbereich nach oben gibts auch keine grenze , 
letztenendes hat wohl jeder von uns irgendwo tief in uns drinn ein kleines kind das sich freut wens was bekommt ,
sich ärger wenn was schief geht , nur wie man dieses zum ausdruck bringt is wohl bei jedem anders ^^

und die, die dieses kind eher raus lassen werden wohl mit dem word kiddy in verbindung gebracht ^^


----------



## Zodttd (19. Juni 2010)

Alles, was für mich noch nicht, zumindest die geistige, Pubertät abgeschlossen hat ist für mich ein Kiddy.


----------



## Bacchus (19. Juni 2010)

sirmalo schrieb:


> also ich bi auch 13 und bei mir sagen die leute eher immer das sie glauben das ich um die 30 bin mich hatt in ganzen 5 jahren weil mein vater seit dem realese spielt und ich einfach mitgespielt habe noch nie jemand kiddie gennat ^^



So wie du schreibst könnte man meinen du bist 7. Und weil du es vermisst ich nenne dich hiermit dein erste mal kiddie. Ich versteh auch nicht was dein Vater damit zu tun hat. Aber anscheinend ist er sehr verantwortungsvoll wenn er sein 8 Jähriges Kind WoW spielen lässt.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juni 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> So wie du schreibst könnte man meinen du bist 7. Und weil du es vermisst ich nenne dich hiermit dein erste mal kiddie. Ich versteh auch nicht was dein Vater damit zu tun hat. Aber anscheinend ist er sehr verantwortungsvoll wenn er sein 8 Jähriges Kind WoW spielen lässt.



Das ist genauso verantwortungsvoll wie ich 13jährigen Spiele ab 18 verkaufe um Geld zu verdienen. Ist doch die entscheidung seines Vaters. 
Aber du entehrst den namen des Bacchus, man könnte eher sagen das du ein Kiddie bist weil du schwächere mobbs und es nicht anders kannst weil du von gleichstarken befürchtest eine reingehauen zubekommen. Also haltet einfach bitte euer faules Mundwerk.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. Juni 2010)

die bezeichnung "kiddy" hat nichts mit dem alter zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bacchus (19. Juni 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ist genauso verantwortungsvoll wie ich 13jährigen Spiele ab 18 verkaufe um Geld zu verdienen. Ist doch die entscheidung seines Vaters.
> Aber du entehrst den namen des Bacchus, man könnte eher sagen das du ein Kiddie bist weil du schwächere mobbs und es nicht anders kannst weil du von gleichstarken befürchtest eine reingehauen zubekommen. Also haltet einfach bitte euer faules Mundwerk.



Ja nämlich gar nicht Verantwortungsvoll und eigentlich sollte man dich auch anzeigen, schaut mich an ich bin so cool und verstoße gegen das Gesetz. Und es ist nicht die Entscheidung seines Vaters, freigegeben ab 12 heißt er darf es ab 12 spielen auch wenn sein Vater ihm Pornos kauft und sagt hier Junge schau sie dir an, ist das gegen das Gesetz.
Find ich gut, dass du mich so gut zu kennen scheinst. Schick mir doch bitte jemand gleichstarken vorbei, dann werde ich mich mit ihm unterhalten.


----------



## Manolar (19. Juni 2010)

den Begriff "Kiddy" hab ich (zum Glück) schon sehr lange nimmer hören müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke du kannst davon ausgehen, dass "kiddy" eben auf die Leute zutrifft die das Wort bei jeder Gelegenheit um sich werfen!
Von geistiger Reife kann DA ja wohl keine Rede sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reg dich nicht über solche Leutchen auf die wollen eh nur provozieren...


----------



## Malkas (19. Juni 2010)

was will man anderes erwarten in einem Spiel wo>elfen saltos machen^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. Juni 2010)

Manolar schrieb:


> geistiger Reife



wenn ich das schon wieder lese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Kiddy", "geistige Reife" & "Schmunzeln" sind die Unworte überhaupt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flowersun (19. Juni 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Wenn man dich als Kiddy bezeichnet, wirst Du ja ein verhalten an den Tag gelegt haben, welches so eine Aussage provoziert hat.
> Wie sollten deine Mitspieler denn sonst auf den Wortfall kommen, dein Alter steht ja nicht an deinen Char.



Das hab ich damit auch nicht gemeint. Ich will ja nur sagen dass ich es oft sehe und nicht verstehen kann warum es viele als Schimpfwort benutzen. Ich benehm mich normal. Eben so wie ich finde das man sich zu benehmen hat .


----------



## normansky (19. Juni 2010)

Ich mache den Begriff auch keinesfalls am Alter fest!

Wenn jemand in einem SZ ständig hüpft, also dauerhüpfen, oder ständig "würfelt", oder sich auf andere Weise wie ein Kind benimmt, dann ist er in meinen Augen ein Kiddy und wird auch meisst sofort aus dem SZ geschmissen!

Wenn jemand in einem Forum schreibt wie ein Idiot, nur weil er zu faul ist noch einmal nachzulesen oder die Editierfunktion zu nutzen, dann ist er in meinen Augen ebenfalls ein Kiddy... glaube das sollte eigendlich eher Idiot oder Spinner heissen!

Der Begriff Kiddy stammt noch von den Anfangszeiten von WoW, damals konnten noch keine (oder fast keine) 12jährigen das Spiel spielen. Es waren aufgrund der hohen Onlinekosten fast nur Spieler dabei, die selber ihr Geld im RL verdienten. 
Mittlerweile spielen selbst 8jährige...


----------



## darkdriver321 (19. Juni 2010)

Hatte mal einen im Raid der hat immer im /1 rumgespammt. Dann hat er /e stellt Fischmahl... -.- DAS ist ein Kiddy!


----------



## Agabig (19. Juni 2010)

Der Begriff Kiddy stammt noch von den Anfangszeiten von WoW, damals konnten noch keine (oder fast keine) 12jährigen das Spiel spielen. Es waren aufgrund der hohen Onlinekosten fast nur Spieler dabei, die selber ihr Geld im RL verdienten. 
Mittlerweile spielen selbst 8jährige...
Zum meinen Vorposter ich habe damals auch mit 9 Jahren wow angefangen der Grund war: Meine Geschwister spielen auch ich spiele auch jetzt noch... . Und damals war ich glaube ich das einzige " Kiddy" das damals aktiv geraidet hat. Hat wohl was mit den Geschwistern zu tun aber ich wurde damals auch ab und an mal als gag Kiddy zu mir gesagt. Ist doch nicht schlimm im Prinzip würde ich mich eher als "süchtiges Kiddy einreihen" 409 Tage /played naja egal.

Lg AgA


----------



## normansky (19. Juni 2010)

Agabig schrieb:


> Der Begriff Kiddy stammt noch von den Anfangszeiten von WoW, damals konnten noch keine (oder fast keine) 12jährigen das Spiel spielen. Es waren aufgrund der hohen Onlinekosten fast nur Spieler dabei, die selber ihr Geld im RL verdienten.
> Mittlerweile spielen selbst 8jährige...
> Zum meinen Vorposter ich habe damals auch mit 9 Jahren wow angefangen der Grund war: Meine Geschwister spielen auch ich spiele auch jetzt noch... . Und damals war ich glaube ich das einzige " Kiddy" das damals aktiv geraidet hat. Hat wohl was mit den Geschwistern zu tun aber ich wurde damals auch ab und an mal als gag Kiddy zu mir gesagt. Ist doch nicht schlimm im Prinzip würde ich mich eher als "süchtiges Kiddy einreihen" 409 Tage /played naja egal.
> 
> Lg AgA



Wenn du jetzt noch lernst wie man zitiert, dann ist alles i.O......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petu (19. Juni 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Ja, ich kenn Leute, die das hinter wirklich jeden Satz schreiben. Alternativ dazu ^^. XD steht doch für ein heftiges Lachen und ^^ für zwinkernd hochgezogene Augenbrauen (oder nüch?), das passt doch nicht immer. Eher die Ausnahme..



Geht mir auch auf die Nüsse, das andauernde xD bei jeder unpassenden Gelegenheit und am besten noch ein Fragezeichen dazu...



> Suche Juwe? xD



Ja das ist ja total witzig (oder was soll das xD da ausdrücken? ) und wenn er selber nicht weiß das er einen Juwelier sucht, warum fragt er sich das nicht selber erstmal, bevor die /2 damit belästigt wird ?


----------



## MediesTsu (19. Juni 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Ja nämlich gar nicht Verantwortungsvoll und eigentlich sollte man dich auch anzeigen, schaut mich an ich bin so cool und verstoße gegen das Gesetz. Und es ist nicht die Entscheidung seines Vaters, freigegeben ab 12 heißt er darf es ab 12 spielen auch wenn sein Vater ihm Pornos kauft und sagt hier Junge schau sie dir an, ist das *gegen das Gesetz.*
> Find ich gut, dass du mich so gut zu kennen scheinst. Schick mir doch bitte jemand gleichstarken vorbei, dann werde ich mich mit ihm unterhalten.



Kurzer Einwurf meinerseits, die FSK ist Abkürzung für die *Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle, *und da diese freiwillig ist, kann man dort auch nicht gegen das Gesetz verstoßen. Ob es verantwortungsbewusst ist, oder nicht ist denke ich ein anderes Thema.

BTT:

Also mir kommen Flames die die wunderbaren Schimpfwörter Noobs, Kiddy, Naps etc. beinhalten meist unter wenn

a) ein Raid wiped und einer der Meinung ist jeder wär Schuld außer er selbst

oder

b) im /2er wahnsinnig anspruchsvolle Abendunterhaltung geboten wird, zwischen den Spielern

mit anderen Worten ich stimme all meinen Vorpostern zu und sage "Kiddy" bezeichnet die geistige Reife, ich habe sehr sehr vernünftige Mitspieler die gerade einmal 14 Jahre zählen und Menschen (ja ich sehe meien Mitspieler immer noch als solches, andere scheinen das gerne zu vergessen) die zu Gruppe a) und b) zählen und von denen ich weiß des sie 28, 46 oder sogar 63 sind


Mfg, Tsu


----------



## Bacchus (19. Juni 2010)

Kurzer Einwurf meinerseits, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unterhaltungssoftware_Selbstkontrolle , Waren die Freigaben der USK anfangs Empfehlungen, so sind es seit der Novelle des Jugendschutzgesetzes (JuSchG) 2003 verpflichtende Alterseinstufungen,


----------



## LaVerne (19. Juni 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Ja nämlich gar nicht Verantwortungsvoll und eigentlich sollte man dich auch anzeigen, schaut mich an ich bin so cool und verstoße gegen das Gesetz. Und es ist nicht die Entscheidung seines Vaters, freigegeben ab 12 heißt er darf es ab 12 spielen auch wenn sein Vater ihm Pornos kauft und sagt hier Junge schau sie dir an, ist das gegen das Gesetz.



Den Gesetzestext möchte ich gerne sehen. Die gesetzliche Regelung betrifft Händler sowie Kinobetreiber; nicht die Erziehungsberechtigten. Bevor man sich hier aufspielt und Schwachfug in die Gegend bläst, sollte man wenigstens wissen, wovon man redet.

Edit:


Bacchus schrieb:


> Kurzer Einwurf meinerseits, http://de.wikipedia....Selbstkontrolle , Waren die Freigaben der USK anfangs Empfehlungen, so sind es seit der Novelle des Jugendschutzgesetzes (JuSchG) 2003 verpflichtende Alterseinstufungen,



"Eltern entscheiden zu Hause  Letztlich aber müssen Eltern entscheiden, was zu Hause gespielt wird. Genau für diese Entscheidung werden im aufwendigen Verfahren der USKPrüfung von den deutschen Bundesländern die notwendigen Hilfen aus der Sicht des Jugendschutzes bereitgestellt. Die komfortable Suchmaschine mit den Informationen zu allen geprüften USK-Titeln wird unter www.usk.de tagesaktuell angeboten."

www.usk.de


----------



## MediesTsu (19. Juni 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Den Gesetzestext möchte ich gerne sehen. Die gesetzliche Regelung betrifft Händler sowie Kinobetreiber; nicht die Erziehungsberechtigten. Bevor man sich hier aufspielt und Schwachfug in die Gegend bläst, sollte man wenigstens wissen, wovon man redet.



Das wollte ich damit sagen, entschuldigung für die nur halbfertigen Sätze oben.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

leute mit humor sind übrigends auch kiddys ...


----------



## Drop-Dead (20. Juni 2010)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Kiddy hat weniger mit dem Alter, sondern eher mit dem Verhalten etwas zu tun.



this! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## FrustmaN (20. Juni 2010)

kiddies sind leute die sich einfach bescheuert benehmen, und da ist es kein schimpfwort, sondern drückt aus daß man sich eben nicht benehmen kann, da man landläufig von kindern noch nicht erwartet daß sie sich der gesellschaftlichen norm (was auch immer das für den einzelnen bedeutet) nach benehmen können/wollen.

1) als kiddie würde ich beispielsweise jemanden bezeichnen der sich mit seinem prollmammut in der vio festung immer in den schwimmer von anglern stellt oder in den dalabrunnen, wobei ich dann doch lieber die bezeichnung volldepp nehme weils selbst nem "kiddie" wahrschiens nach 2 minuten zu blöd werden würde.

2) oder zb leute die in den freien städten so dinge wie "kagg allie" oder "hordenoobs" in der jeweiligen sprache der gegenfraktion rumschrein (dann fühlen sie sich wahrscheins ganz toll).

seltsamerweise sind es meist die selben leute auf die situation 1 oder 2 zutreffen. wer also sonst keine hobbies hat als anderen zu beweisen, wie wenig hirn er besitzt ? soll er halt damit disqualifiziert man sich selbst.

kiddie als schimpfwort bezieht sich also weniger auf das alter als mehr auf das verhalten (wurde ja bereits mehrfach erklärt)


----------



## Cazor (20. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> leute mit humor sind übrigends auch kiddys ...




sind sie nicht du dunkle Vogelscheuche!
Ministry - Just One Fix


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Es ist immer sehr komisch mit dem Kiddy Getue: Eine neue Sympathische Person gefunden redet man halt, wird gute Freunde. Dann komm die Frage: 
Wie alt bist du?

"schätze"

"20?"
"15."
....
....

"boah du kiddy ey verzieh dich"


....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man unterhaltet sich gut auf gutem Niveau. Dann: ist man gleich der kleine furz der rumspinnt von neben an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> sind sie nicht du dunkle Vogelscheuche!
> Ministry - Just One Fix



ja achwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ironie und so ^^
so kommt es mir nur vor ... ist man mal eine sekunde beim spielen nicht toternst ist man gleich das größte server-kiddy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (20. Juni 2010)

Kiddy=kindliches Verhalten=Unreif

Ja, Kiddy ist kein Kompliment.

Ja, Kiddys gibt es in allen Altersstufen

Das Leben kann so einfach sein....


----------



## Selidia (20. Juni 2010)

Flowersun schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Also weis nich recht ob ich hier richtig bin aber n Versuch ists wert
> 
> ...




Minderheiten ingoriere ich einfach.. von daher


----------



## Lesemann (20. Juni 2010)

Ich werde leider auch öffters blöd angesprochen bin aber kein Spammer und Spinner bin 14 
ich finde es manchmal das ältere Spieler dümmer sind als de sogennanten kiddys 



Ps: schreibe gerne klein


----------



## jeef (20. Juni 2010)

Dogarn schrieb:


> spieler, der dreizehn Jahre alt ist, mit dem man vernünftig reden kann, und der auch weiß, was er im spiel tut: kein kiddie^^



Das auch nen Kiddie nur nen Gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VoltarusShattrath (20. Juni 2010)

Kiddy = KEINE Bezeichnung des Alters.

Es ist lediglich ein Wort welches aussagt, dass sich jemand kindisch und unreif verhält. Selbst ein 50 Jahre alter Spieler kann ein Kiddy sein. Aber meiner Meinung nach ist jeder, der eine andere Person als Kiddy bezeichnet, selbst nicht gerade besser. Jemanden zu beleidigen zeigt immer Unreife, und das wird auch so bleiben.

Ich selbst wurde noch nie als Kiddy bezeichnet, auch wenn ich WoW schon spiele seit ich 13 bin (momentan 16). Selbst habe ich auch noch niemanden derartig beschimpft.


----------



## Irgen (20. Juni 2010)

Kiddys sind die, die mit lvl 1 in sw um gold betteln.

Kiddys sind die, die so doof sind und auf nicht-rp-servern mit den NPCs reden.

Kiddys sind die, die 26 mal hintereinander um Unterschriften für die Gildensatzung fragen.

Kiddys sind die, die in den Hauptstädten immer mit /y spammen

Kurz gesagt, Kiddys sind fast immer gleichbedeutend mit Kackboons und wenn du keiner bist, bist du auch kein Kiddy


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (20. Juni 2010)

weiß nich obs schon genannt wurde oder so aber im ts is die definition für mich: zu hohe stimme


----------



## EisblockError (20. Juni 2010)

Das hat mit dem alter nix zu tun


In 99% sind es nämlich die echten Kiddys die andere als Kiddys bezeichnen


----------



## MediesTsu (20. Juni 2010)

DarkfocusAngel schrieb:


> weiß nich obs schon genannt wurde oder so aber im ts is die definition für mich: zu hohe stimme



was denn immer toll ist wenn man als Frau drin ist und für n 13-jährigen Jungen gehalten wird (obwohl wenn sich dann rausstellt das man weiblich und 23 Jahre jung ist und nicht männlich und 13 Jahre, die Vorurteile eher zunehmen als abnehmen)


----------



## Kiefa (20. Juni 2010)

solche beleidigungen wie kiddie kommen meist in BGs vor also eher selten im /2 
habe das gefühl das im pvp meist die ...unfreundlicheren Leute zu finden sind....
achja das is nich pauschal sondern ich meine es das da meist einer pro BG unmut verbreitet d.h. nicht alle pvpspieler sind so mies drauf. will das nur von vorne herein klarstellen.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte an der Stelle dem TE gratulieren das er es fertig brachte sich selbst zumal als Kind zu bezeichnen und das im klassischen Sinne, sprich altergebunden. Dazu kommt das er dieser Aussage nicht gleich eine Erklärung folgen ließ ,dass er ja dennoch um so vieles reifer ist als viele ältere und er das ja auch schon oft im Spiel so gesehen hat. Aber die Aussage das man in einem Spiel ab 12 auch tatsächlich Kinder erwarten sollte (und damit einhergehende Verhaltensweise), ist für mich Gold wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Respekt vor der Sichtweise und das meine ich ohne Ironie


----------



## Sebastian1804 (20. Juni 2010)

DarkfocusAngel schrieb:


> weiß nich obs schon genannt wurde oder so aber im ts is die definition für mich: zu hohe stimme



Und gleich kommt ein HNO-Arzt und wird dir eine Predikt über die verschiedensten
Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeiten nennen ^^
//das soll kein Flame sein//

Ein Kiddy ist für mich jemand, der versucht die Führungsposition in bspw 1k Winter
zu übernehmen, aber 0 Ahnung von der Sache hat.


----------



## GinoCasino (20. Juni 2010)

Also Kiddy hat defenitiv nichts mit dem alter an sich zu tun, aber meistens verhalten sich Kiddys numal wie Kiddys gerade komischer weise in den Ferien^^
muss dazu sagen, dass ich schon mit einigen "Kiddys" gespielt habe die aber keine "Kiddys" waren in dem Sinne!

Nach meiner Definition ist ein KIddy:

Jemand dem ständig einer abgeht wenn er jemanden von der anderen Fraktion killt und Friedhof campt etc.
dazu gehört auch ständiges killen von der Gegenfraktion beim angeln o.ä

Jemand der stänig alles kommentieren muss und wirklich alles z.B. /2 lol du suchst nen atnk (tank) höhö lol was das denn muss ich auch mal spielen.
-> dazu gehört auch in den Ferien alle 3 sek. einen Witz zu schreiben, der weder
a. veraltet ist!
b. nicht lustig ist, auch nie lustig sein wird! 
c. ->oder beides Chuk Norris Witze, deine Mutter Witze ( am besten noch WoW umgeändert) z.B. deine Mutter zieht Chopper in Eisenschmiede?! lol^^

Jemand der stänig rumheult z.B. Server fährt in 15 Minuten runter und das mit folgendem Kommentar nochmals betont:
-> /2 OMG die Server fahren in 15 Minuten runter OMG eine Welt geht unter OMG was soll ich bloß machen OMG^^lol^^lol?!?

Jemand der alles und jeden flamt weil er ja der beste ist und alle anderen ja Nobbs,Boons, scheiß Casuals oder Gimps sind, aber nicht bemerkt, dass er im Bosskampf unter allen anderen ist,
weil er ja Recound hat aber ne alte Version und natürlich noch bei einer Bossfähigkeit stirbt weil die Heiler ja nichts drauf haben (nicht weil er einfach stehen bleibt )!

Jemand der alle Questmobs für sich beansprucht z.B. Kiddy sieht oh Mobs, ich brauche noch einen, sieht einen anderen Spieler und bemerkt oh der brauch die auch.
Kiddy tut folgendes -> alle meine "haha" Makro rauspacken das wie folgt aussehen kann:
 /auslachen /beleidigen /spucken
 und Tod und Verfall spamen (ich weiß Klische is aber in den meisten Fällen numal so). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zu 90% Hunter / DK's (am besten 55 Hunter und 80er Dk weil die ja so Imba sind) mit den folgendem Namen:
->Déàthknîght Tôtétsritttèr, Héàdhûntêr, Imbahûntér,Bóûntyhùnter o.ä bzw. die Namen die es mindestens 40 mal gibt, in 40 verschiedenen Varianten.


----------



## Moou (20. Juni 2010)

Jungchen, so ist das nicht gemeint .. Die meinen meines Erachtens mit "Kiddy" dass Du nicht spielen kannst, keine Erfahrung hast, dich wegen jeden Scheiß aufregst und den ganzen Mist (:


----------



## Moou (20. Juni 2010)

Mein Gott, in WoW kommts nicht aufm Alter an, sondern auf die Spielerfahrung und Klassenkontrolle, aber 12 sollte man trotzdem sein, aber es gibs manche die wollen halt dass Du 18+ bist


----------



## snow117 (20. Juni 2010)

Kiddy ist keine beleidigung in dem Sinne das du noch ein Kind bist vom Körper her sondern du geistig noch nicht soweit bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moou (20. Juni 2010)

Die so um die 18-30 sind, sind Die Kiddys in World of Warcraft, weil die mittlerweile denken dass GearScore so ein saugeiles AddOn ist, weil die Achievements für jeden Raid wollen, weil die wollen dass du ICC den 1. Wing und Pdok/Pdk Ulduar und Naxx down hast damit du Obsi 3D mit kannst, weil sie die besten sein wollen, weil sich manche PVP Freaks mit welchen anlegen die so um die 3-4.000 GS haben,weil sie wegen jeden Scheiß Dreck ein Trara machen, und das ganze


----------



## Düstermond (21. Juni 2010)

Wenn man langsam auf die 30 Jahre zugeht, sollte man sich überlegen, ob es nicht leicht lächerlich ist, seine Freizeit damit zu verbringen, mit einem Spielzeug zu spielen. (In diesem Fall ist WoW gemeint)

Wer mit Spielzeug spielt, sollte nunmal davon ausgehen, dass der größere Teil der Mitspieler eben Kinder sind, weil diese nunmal die Hauptzielgruppe für Spielzeug ist.


----------



## bloodstained (21. Juni 2010)

...mal ehrlich Kinder die das Spiel nocht aus Spaß spielen sind mir tausend mal lieber als alte Männer/Frauen die denken sie hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gegessen. 

Da bin ich lieber in der Gilde "Kiddies on tour" als in "Alte Säcke e.V.".
Ist es in WoW wirklich Trend geworden "Alt" zu sein? Ist man dann ein besserer Spieler?
Ich hab schon genug schlechte Erfahrungen mit älteren Spielern gemacht die schon ü50 waren...was sich dahingehend äußerte, dass sie mit viele Redewendungen nicht mitkamen, Späße nicht als Spaß sondern harte Beleidigung aufgefasst haben , Reaktionszeiten von denen einer Schnecke im Raid gezeigt haben, Raidtaktiken beim 20.mal immernoch nicht gebacken bekommen oder beim nächsten mal einfach wieder vergessen, usw....Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass jeder "alte Sack" wie ebend erwähnt ist, jedoch teilweise viel massivere probleme aufweisen kann als die eines vermeintlichen Kiddie der ab und zu bockt oder zum Abendessen 20min Raidpause machen muss(?)

Als Beispiel hatte Ich mal einen Gildenleiter, der um die 50-60 war und keine "schlimmen" Wörter im Gildenchat geduldet hatte was angefangen von Minus DKP und Raidausschluss bis hin zum hohen Tritt aus der Gilde führen konnte. Ähnliches mit 2 deutigen Anspielungen oder modischen Slangausdrücken...Dabei meine ich keine Beleidigungen sondern eventuälle Späße 2er Freunde...Auf solche Leiter kann ich dankend verzichten.

Da bin ich lieber in der Gilde "Kiddies on tour" als in der Gilde "Alte Säcke e.V." wo man sich von Morgens bis Abends sich auch noch das gejammer über die Probleme der alten Generation anhören kann.

Geflame im /2 kommen in gleicher Anzahl von Spielern jeglichen Alters und von dem Verhalten von 20SPielern( die tägliche ihre Flamezeiten) haben auf mehrere tausend pro Server zu schließne ist auch nicht gerade vortschrittliches Denken oder? Ach ne wie war das? Das sind alles Kiddies, wir "ältere Generation" weiss sich zu benehmen*lach*.

Meine Meinung...naja Ich rechne jetzt mal mit viel geflame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (21. Juni 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> ...mal ehrlich Kinder die das Spiel nocht aus Spaß spielen sind mir tausend mal lieber als alte Männer/Frauen die denken sie hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gegessen.
> 
> Da bin ich lieber in der Gilde "Kiddies on tour" als in "Alte Säcke e.V.".
> Ist es in WoW wirklich Trend geworden "Alt" zu sein? Ist man dann ein besserer Spieler?
> ...


Wieso das ist deine Meinung und so verkehrt ist die nicht, bei einigen Punkten hast du vollkommen recht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juni 2010)

Moou schrieb:


> Die so um die 18-30 sind, sind Die Kiddys in World of Warcraft, weil die mittlerweile denken dass GearScore so ein saugeiles AddOn ist, weil die Achievements für jeden Raid wollen, weil die wollen dass du ICC den 1. Wing und Pdok/Pdk Ulduar und Naxx down hast damit du Obsi 3D mit kannst, weil sie die besten sein wollen, weil sich manche PVP Freaks mit welchen anlegen die so um die 3-4.000 GS haben,weil sie wegen jeden Scheiß Dreck ein Trara machen, und das ganze


Alles klar.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (21. Juni 2010)

Kiefa schrieb:


> solche beleidigungen wie kiddie kommen meist in BGs vor also eher selten im /2
> habe das gefühl das im pvp meist die ...unfreundlicheren Leute zu finden sind....
> achja das is nich pauschal sondern ich meine es das da meist einer pro BG unmut verbreitet d.h. nicht alle pvpspieler sind so mies drauf. will das nur von vorne herein klarstellen.


Wobei es mich als PvP-Spieler nervt wenn irgendwelche PvEler mir bgs erklären wollen.
hab schon oft erlebt dass PvEler mit unter 100abhärtung die offensichtlich keine Ahnung von pvp haben die dümmsten Taktiken vorgeschlagen haben und jeden geflamt hat der sie nicht befolgt hat.
(wenns funktioniert können auch gerne pve equipte Spieler bgs machen aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat und nur zergt und dann nach 14 Toden in ca 10Minuten das bg mit den Worten "ihr noobs" verlässt regt mich das echt auf.)


----------



## Zepheus (21. Juni 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Wenn man langsam auf die 30 Jahre zugeht, sollte man sich überlegen, ob es nicht leicht lächerlich ist, seine Freizeit damit zu verbringen, mit einem Spielzeug zu spielen. (In diesem Fall ist WoW gemeint)
> 
> Wer mit Spielzeug spielt, sollte nunmal davon ausgehen, dass der größere Teil der Mitspieler eben Kinder sind, weil diese nunmal die Hauptzielgruppe für Spielzeug ist.



Wer Video oder Computerspiele als Spielzeug ansieht ist in heutiger zeit etwas ähhm altbacken....nur weil das Wort Spiel vorkommt?

so btt
Naja ich denke mir öfters Mensch was ein Kindergarten hier... wenn jemand mal wieder in der Lvl phase in der Ini meint zack Zack Zack das muss schneller gehen und dann mittendrin sein Dmg meter Postet..macht bei lvl 48 natürlich richtig sinn oder? oder wenn Streiterei bzgl irgendwelches gear beginnt oder natürlich wenn riesiger Blödsinn im /2 mal wieder von sich gegeben wird


----------



## Sarvan (21. Juni 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach (und das haben schon viele Schreiber vor mir behauptet) hängt es ganz vom Verhalten und nicht vom Alter ab. Wenn ich in einer Gruppe bin und z.B. der Tank mal nen Fehler macht und deshalb groß beschimpft wird merke ich, der der den Tank auf niedrigstem Niveau beschimpft ist noch absolut unreif. Anderes Beispiel: Jemand beurteilt einen Spieler nach seiner Ausrüstung oder seinem "Gearscore". Spieler die das machen sind für mich auch Kiddies, ich könnte jetzt noch viele andere Beispiele aufführen aber ich denke der springende Punkt ist klar: Ich denke, Kiddy ist mittlwerweile in WoW nicht mehr gleichzusetzen mit Kind/ Jungen Leuten, es kommt vielmehr darauf an, wie man mit anderen Spielern umspringt. Ein 13-Jähriger wie du kann auch viel weniger Kiddy sein wie ein hinterbliebener 19-Jähriger (Die Fähigkeit, mit seiner Klasse spielen zu können und Erfahrung besitzt ODER nett fragt wenn man was nicht weiß und keinen Schwachsinn erzählt sind wichtiger) ...
Und @Düstermond, sowas wie dich bezeichnet man in unserem heutigen System einfach nur als Hinterwäldler. Ist ein Erwachsener, der aktiv Fußball SPIELT auch lächerlich, weil er seine Freizeit damit verbringt, mit einem Ball zu SPIELEN? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ball=Spielzeug, verstanden?!). Einfach nur peinlich echt...


----------



## Akathosh (21. Juni 2010)

Ich bin jetzt 17, und freu mich schon darauf, wenn ich mit 18 endlich alle anderen als "LOL du Kiddie" betiteln kann. Denn dann weiß jeder : " WoW, guck dir den an, der ist bestimmt erwachsen."

Das traurige ist, dass es meistens tasächlich "Erwachsene" sind, zumindestens rechtlich gesehen.

Ich sehe es wie die meisten anderen hier auch, Kiddie hat bzw. sollte sich nicht auf das tatsächliche Alter, sondern auf das Verhalten beziehen. Das Problem ist, dass Kiddie für viele eine allgemeine Beleidigung geworden ist, mit der man zeigen kann, wie unglaublich erwachsen man doch ist. Dass das eigentlich ganu das Gegenteil zeigt, scheint den meisten nicht bewusst zu sein.

Wenn mich doch mal jemand als Kiddie bezeichnen sollte: Tja, schön, dann bin ichs eben. Ändert nichts daran, dass ich deutlich erwachsener bin als er. Und ein "Kiddie" zu sein, ist meiner Ansicht nach nichts schlimmes, egal wie alt man ist. Kiddie zu sein, kann auch Spaß machen, man darfs nur nicht übertreiben.


Noch was Offtopic:

Was ^^ und sonstige smileys angeht : Ich hab mal versuche es nicht hinter jeden Satz zu packen, aber so richtig will das nicht klappen. Liegt wohl daran, dass es für mich zum einen einfach zum chatten dazugehört, zum anderen ist es die einzige Möglichkeit, irgendwelche Gefühle zu zeigen. xD wenn irgendwas komisches passiert ist ( Fettnäpfen etc), : ) als freundliches Lächeln ( Hallo z.B.), : D wenn ich lachen muss, -.- wenn jemand mal wieder was richtig dämliches gemacht hat, ^^ und ; ) wenns mit Humor zu nehmen ist, also Sarkasmus, Ironie, freundliche " Beleidigungen" ( Wie schon genannt : " Man bist du dämlich^^ " und nicht " Man bist du dämlich -.-"). Ich stell mir dazu halt immer entsprechende Gesichtszüge vor, die in die Richtung gehen.


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (21. Juni 2010)

Oh mein Gott, der Thread artet ein bisschen aus, meint ihr nicht?

Ist doch schließlich eine einfache Wortdefinition die selbst der Duden preis gibt.

Kiddy = kindisch.

kindisch: kindsköpfig, unreif; (ugs.): dumm; (abwertend): albern, infantil, lächerlich, läppisch, töricht. 

Wer sich "kindisch" verhält wird also als Kiddy bezeichnet, da wir uns im Internet befindet und einfach alles umschrieben wird. Ganz einfache Sache. Da Kinder nun einmal zum Großteil eine allgemeine Reife erst noch erwerben müssen, werden Leute denen es daran mangelt mit ihnen verglichen. Dabei sind dem Alter allerdings keine Grenzen gesetzt. Man kann, wie hier schon so kunterbunt breit getreten, kindisch sein, ohne noch Kind zu sein. Dass das so häufig vorkommt (auch bei Heranwachsenden) liegt schlichtweg daran, dass es leichter ist sich unreif zu verhalten bzw. solchen "Aktionen" mehr Gewicht angedichtet wird. Schlechtes Benehmen oder schlechte Erfahrungen bleiben eher im Gedächtnis als gute. Liegt in der Natur der Sache.

Vote 4 close.


----------



## Yakashi (21. Juni 2010)

Flowersun schrieb:


> Also, ich kann mich im Spiel für Gewöhnlich normal Verhalten.






Morgwath schrieb:


> Kiddy hat weniger mit dem Alter, sondern eher mit dem Verhalten etwas zu tun.



So schaut es auch aus. Also will ich nicht wissen wie du normal definierst.


----------

